
A new study finds less than 1% of Bitcoin transactions to exchanges are illicit - vivekmgeorge
https://coincenter.org/link/a-new-study-finds-less-than-1-of-bitcoin-transactions-to-exchanges-are-illicit
======
prostoalex
Illicit transactions tend to work that way once it costs ~$50 to transact.

